# Newbie



## mahross (Jul 19, 2006)

Just thought I would introduce myself. My name is Ross and I'm from Wolverhampton, UK. I completed a BA (Hons.) degree in War Studies and History at the University of Wolverhampton. In September 2006 I will be starting a Part-Time MA in British First World War Studies at the Centre for First World War Studies, The University of Birmingham, which I have to admit I am really looking forward to as John Bourne's course has recieved some great reviews. After that I hope to complete a PhD and go into Higher Education. 

As to my interest they are 19th and 20th century military and politcal history. I have a particular interest in the development and use of air power. My honours project at university was on air power in the western desrt of WW2 and was entitled ‘The Genesis of a Doctrine: the Rise of RAF Tactical Air Power in North Africa.' I have just completed a piece for Cross and Cockades Jim Walsh Young Writers Price of air power during the great war, 'Learning on the Job: British Air Power and the First World War.' 

I am due to take up my first teaching post as a lecturer in History at Penwith College in Cornwall. I am also the founder and chairman of the newly forming Second World War Historical Society.

Ross


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome Ross, I recognise you from WW2 Talk


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome newbie. Stick around for more than 20 posts plz. Look forward to chatting.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 20, 2006)

plz spell please without the z  see what i did there 8)

and you'll love Cornwall it's great down here, the Penzance area and mount's bay's particularly nice.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Mahross. I find the airpower doctrine very interesting in the way it evolved in WWII. The Brits paved the way for what the Americans would also use.


----------



## mahross (Jul 20, 2006)

Cheers for the welcome.

Ross


----------



## Henk (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Bullockracing (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome! You'll find a wealth of knowledge here, as well as some interesting characters.


----------



## mahross (Aug 11, 2006)

Cheers guys. Sorry I haven't been back in awhile been busy witht eh Second World War Historical Society that I am setting up and preparing to move.

Ross


----------

